# مارجرجس يا بطلنا !!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل



## the servant (24 أغسطس 2007)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد,,

دة البوم مارجرجس يا بطلنا للمرنم بولس ملاك بمناسبة اعياد البطل الروماني

من هنااااااااااا​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*

ميرسى يا فراى ...بجد شريط حلو اوى
وميرسى كمان لانى بحب مارجرجس اوى
ربنا يعوضك...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## nana25 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*

مرسى قوى ليك يا فرااى على ترانيم مارجرجس الحلوة دى 

مارجرجس ده شفيعى 

اخدنا بركة​


----------



## the servant (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ميرسى يا فراى ...بجد شريط حلو اوى
> وميرسى كمان لانى بحب مارجرجس اوى
> ربنا يعوضك...سلام ونعمة​



سلام ونعمة جينااا,,,

اكيد كلنا بنحب الروماني بطل المسيحية,,مبسوط ان الشريط عجبك


----------



## the servant (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*



nana25 قال:


> مرسى قوى ليك يا فرااى على ترانيم مارجرجس الحلوة دى
> 
> مارجرجس ده شفيعى
> 
> اخدنا بركة​



سلام ونعمة نانا,,,

بجد انا اللي خت بركة من امير الشهدااا البطل الروماني
شكرااا لمرورك


----------



## الجوكر (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*

شكرا علي الشريط 
 مارجرجس انا كل سنه باروح اخيم فيه


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*

الف شكر يا فراى 
ميرسى على الشريط الحلو دة 
سمعت ان مارجرجس بيظهر فى ميت دمسيس 
ما تيجو نعمل رحلة لهناك :t33:​


----------



## the servant (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*



الجوكر قال:


> شكرا علي الشريط
> مارجرجس انا كل سنه باروح اخيم فيه



سلام ونعمة الجوكر,,,

يارب يكون الشريط عجبك بركة البطل تكون معاك


----------



## the servant (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*



oesi_no قال:


> الف شكر يا فراى
> ميرسى على الشريط الحلو دة
> سمعت ان مارجرجس بيظهر فى ميت دمسيس
> ما تيجو نعمل رحلة لهناك :t33:​



سلام ونعمة جورج,,,

مبسوط كتير لمرورك رب المجد يبارك خدمتك......................

فعلا انا سمعت عن موضوع ظهورات مارجرجس في ميت دمسيس
بس مش باحب انزل حاجة او خبر من غير ما اكون متاكد مية المية
عشان عدو الخير والمشككين مش يلاقوا فرصة للكلام


----------



## mrmoka (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*

لو سمحت انا عاوز انزل الشريط وهو مش عايز ينزل اعمل اية انا عاوز الشريط ده جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​:a82::smil13:


----------



## rammrommm (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*

*............ THANKS A LOT ............​*


----------



## K A T Y (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*

*ميرسي يا فراي علي تعبك*

*بركة وصلوات مارجرجس تكون معانا كلنا دا بطل عظيم*

*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## NANA_LOLO (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*

يوبال حنانك يا أمى


----------



## the servant (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*



rammrommm قال:


> *............ THANKS A LOT ............​*




سلام ونعمة,,,

شكرااا لمرورك يارب يكون الالبوم عجبك


----------



## maaryy (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## vlad100001 (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*

*شكرا كتير جدا لتعب المحبة ​*


----------



## ابو شنودة (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*

فين الترانيم  ياهووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## hany_polo (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*

ربنا يبارك حايتك فرااى


----------



## fox22 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*

الشريط  المقدمة بس هى الى شغالة


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*

Thank you


----------



## hanisat (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: مارجرجس يا بطلنا!!!! بمناسبة اعياد البطل*

ميرسى على الشريط الحلو دة 
God bless uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## the servant (1 مايو 2009)

مشكور مروكم يا احبة بركة امير الشهدا في تذكارة تكون معانا امين


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

ميرررررسى على الشرايط 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ميمو تيكو (22 يوليو 2009)

اشفع فينا يا بطل يا مارجرس يا امير الشهداء


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*شريط مارجرجس يا بطلنا للشماس بولس ملاك*







شريط مارجرجس يا بطلنا
للشماس بولس ملاك





ترانيم الشريط

مقدمة
في السما لينا شفيع
على رب المجد أتفرقنا
ناسي الدنيا
أطلب عنا يا مارجرجس
يا روماني ايمانك ثابت
تعالوا يا أحباء
في اللد بفلسطين
صلي عنا يا أمير
يا مارجرجس يا بطلنا









*

*
*للتحميل من هنــــــا*



*

*
*للتحميل من هنــــــا*​


----------



## nermeen1 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جد وربنا يابرك تعب محبتك


----------



## mmmm_1959 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: شريط مارجرجس يا بطلنا للشماس بولس ملاك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: شريط مارجرجس يا بطلنا للشماس بولس ملاك*

*شكرا ع مرورك mmmm_1959

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

تم الدمج للتكرار
سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا الرب يبارك مجهودك
​


----------

